# October 2022 Photo of the Month



## snowbear (Nov 17, 2022)

Congratulations @smoke665 for "Halloween 2", the October 2022 Photo of the Month.


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2022)

Congratulations Smoke!


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 17, 2022)

This was a good choice. I remember being impressed when I saw it, but couldn't think of it when time to nominate a photo. That usually happens to me that I can't remember which photo and where I saw it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 18, 2022)

A very good shot/winner...


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 18, 2022)

Thank you to all that voted for my shot. Tough choice as they were all winners.


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 18, 2022)

Congrats smoke!


----------



## CherylL (Nov 18, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 18, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## cgw (Nov 18, 2022)

That atmosphere...


----------

